# Recommendations for cheap yet decent curtain makers/fabrics.



## mercurius

Hi everyone,

I am exhausted and going mad from getting quotes from curtain companies that think when you have a "white" face then you must be rich. I have a quite serious budget (single parent) but I would like to find a reasonably priced curtain shop and someone who can put it up for me - I am good at fixing stuff at home in general, but putting up poles and curtains is too big a bite for me...
I left out the known names from my search such as Sedar, etc. obviously.
Thanks ya all, appreciate it.


----------



## stewart

mercurius said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am exhausted and going mad from getting quotes from curtain companies that think when you have a "white" face then you must be rich. I have a quite serious budget (single parent) but I would like to find a reasonably priced curtain shop and someone who can put it up for me - I am good at fixing stuff at home in general, but putting up poles and curtains is too big a bite for me...
> I left out the known names from my search such as Sedar, etc. obviously.
> Thanks ya all, appreciate it.


Check out this thread;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/48174-curtain-contact.html


----------



## pamela0810

Hi Mercurious, why don't you try Ikea or Pan Emirates? They have some wonderful curtains (I actually managed to find some good deals last May!) and also curtain rods, etc. If you add up the costs, it works out quite economical in my opinion.


----------



## Free_Spirit

mercurius said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am exhausted and going mad from getting quotes from curtain companies that think when you have a "white" face then you must be rich.


Jusk ask one of the Indian fellows to accompany you. Most of tailors are from India, they can get a better deal than you.


----------



## pamela0810

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Jusk ask one of the Indian fellows to accompany you. Most of tailors are from India, they can get a better deal than you.


Hmm racial profiling? Just because they're brown doesn't mean that they're Indian and how does taking an Indian "fellow" guarantee that you'll get a better deal?


----------



## Free_Spirit

pamela0810 said:


> Hmm racial profiling? Just because they're brown doesn't mean that they're Indian and how does taking an Indian "fellow" guarantee that you'll get a better deal?


Well, it's well known that most of tailors in Satwa and Bur Dubai are Indians, why would you take it as racial descrimination??? I don't see anything wrong with it. My father is a designer/tailor back home, so what?


----------



## pamela0810

Not racial discrimination, racial profiling....little bit of a difference. Just think it's unnecessary to first call them "Indian Fellows" (rather disrespectful) and then suggest that Indian people are only good for getting better deals. Doesn't help in any way. It's just feeding into the stereotypes that people like the Al Emarati bloggers thrive on!


----------



## Jynxgirl

It is a bazaar but someone who is looking for curtain, albeit it might not be what they are looking for and there is some off tracking, hopefully can get the jist of it. 

You can just go to ikea or the home store or some other 'western' shop and get a decent deal. There are other options but prob the better way of saying it is that if you know the lay of the land and know the people, you can prob get a better deal. In the UAE its important who you may know and your network to be expansive to get you a bit further.


----------



## stewart

SORRY


:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## stewart

Bismark Curtains in Al Barsha are good.
or this is probably the biggest curtain maker

:: Welcome to Sedar ::


----------



## mercurius

mercurius said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am exhausted and going mad from getting quotes from curtain companies that think when you have a "white" face then you must be rich. I have a quite serious budget (single parent) but I would like to find a reasonably priced curtain shop and someone who can put it up for me - I am good at fixing stuff at home in general, but putting up poles and curtains is too big a bite for me...
> I left out the known names from my search such as Sedar, etc. obviously.
> Thanks ya all, appreciate it.


Thank you all for your replies. Stewart, you are forgiven ray2:
Will probably go to Satwa, if you happen to see a girl wondering around fabric shops looking confused that's me :confused2:
Pamela0810 and Ella_and_Yousef thanks for your input, although I understand your points I wish not to comment and believe me, I have my reasons. Thanks for sharing your opinions though.
Wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## stewart

mercurius said:


> Thank you all for your replies. Stewart, you are forgiven ray2:
> 
> Gee thank you  eep:


----------



## mercurius

stewart said:


> mercurius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your replies. Stewart, you are forgiven ray2:
> 
> Gee thank you  eep:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL :bounce:
Click to expand...


----------



## wandabug

Dragonmart - fantastic


----------



## |James|

Agreed. Dragonmart is simply the best for curtains! And there are at lest 25-30 Chinese vendors with showrooms that would offer you the most amazing deals. Imagine getting a whole set of 6 full length really royal curtains with rods/hooks/slides and all associated hardware for under AED 300. Customizations come free and for an additional AED 50, they will have it fixed/mounted for you in your house.


----------



## dizzyizzy

a friend of mine got a good deal at Dragonmart too, and FYI, for anyone looking for blinds, another couple of friends have been getting their blinds from Dragonmart too and they look very pretty! that's where I'd go if I wanted courtains or blinds.


----------



## |James|

I'm considering removing my shower curtain (that plastic piece of trash you get for under 30 bucks at any of the malls) with some of those cute curtains at dragon mart. Infact you could take an otherwise drab apartment and accessorize it with some real amazing stuff from the China Market that would be easier on your wallet than IKEA of IDDESIGN or LORENZOS. Yet does anyone have experience on the quality of furniture from Dragon Mart? Does it last?


----------



## Maz25

|James| said:


> I'm considering removing my shower curtain (that plastic piece of trash you get for under 30 bucks at any of the malls) with some of those cute curtains at dragon mart. Infact you could take an otherwise drab apartment and accessorize it with some real amazing stuff from the China Market that would be easier on your wallet than IKEA of IDDESIGN or LORENZOS. Yet does anyone have experience on the quality of furniture from Dragon Mart? Does it last?


I've only ever bought a rug at Dragonmart and it's still going strong. I think you need to be ready to spend a lot of time walking around - Dragonmart offers a mix of cheap, tacky stuff and good quality stuff - if you have the time to walk around, you can find some really good bargains.

I'm actually looking for blinds as well. Someone told me that Ikea will actually put them up as well (for a fee). I'm gonna try Ikea and see how that works out. Got my curtains from there last year and people still look shocked when I tell them that I paid AED 25 for a pair!


----------



## mercurius

I agree about Dragonmart been there a couple of times, getting there is a bit of a headache as I don't own a car (my friends go there just once in a blue moon)and if you add up the bargain and the taxi fare it's not really a bargain anymore. I found a shop yesterday in Satwa a friend of mine recommended she said they were very reasonable so let's see what they come up with. The fabrics I chose are real nice too about 35Dhs per meter.


----------



## Brad33

Sorry to tag on your thread, but we have been looking for some roller blinds since we got here to go in our appartment. Does anyone know of a good supplier near the marina? I can fit them and cut them to size I just need to know where to go.

The only ones I have managed to find so far were bespoke ones from Idesign but they are 1300AED for two!

Thanks in advance

Brad


----------



## pamela0810

Ikea, Pan Emirates, Home Centre and Sedar Emirates. I've seen roller blinds in all of these places.


----------



## |James|

I've never been to Sedar Emirates. Is it worth a visit?


----------



## Elphaba

|James| said:


> I've never been to Sedar Emirates. Is it worth a visit?


How much excitement can you stand?

-


----------



## |James|

-sigh-


----------



## tounzz

Hello,

I have got my curtains from "Sedar", excellent quality but expensive. I live in a studio so fine (I need small qty).

I have a colleague who has rented a large apartment and got most of curtains from Dragon mall. Little far (donno exact location), but she got a fair quality with good deals (best deals). Production of China.

As pamela said, Ikea or Pan Emirates are also an option that I would go for.

Good Luck.


----------



## moonrathna

People can find some cheap russian fellows for stitching the curtain even for regular cleaning purpose, If we have few euro's in hand. We have to show them before talking then they will make it happen, publish in website... Even Free spirit may know... Is it?


----------



## olivia26

mercurius said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am exhausted and going mad from getting quotes from curtain companies that think when you have a "white" face then you must be rich. I have a quite serious budget (single parent) but I would like to find a reasonably priced curtain shop and someone who can put it up for me - I am good at fixing stuff at home in general, but putting up poles and curtains is too big a bite for me...
> I left out the known names from my search such as Sedar, etc. obviously.
> Thanks ya all, appreciate it.



I recommend Home Specialist. They offer reasonable prices and you definitely wont experience "language barrier"! I think it's a British company and all the staff are accomodating. Contact 04 3233348


----------



## RoBombay

So I've started the furniture hunt and what's missing are curtain rods. The ones I saw at pan emirates are quite in your face and loud (spear edges, golf ball like designs for the holders on the ends!). Any place that sells regular curtain rods? Don't have a vehicle, so traveling is painful! Thanks all!


----------



## pamela0810

RoBombay said:


> So I've started the furniture hunt and what's missing are curtain rods. The ones I saw at pan emirates are quite in your face and loud (spear edges, golf ball like designs for the holders on the ends!). Any place that sells regular curtain rods? Don't have a vehicle, so traveling is painful! Thanks all!


So you've finally made it to Dubai! :clap2: And you're furniture hunting already! :clap2: You've escaped the rains and got here just in time for summer, haven't you? 

Try Ikea or the ever so popular Dragon Mart. I actually got my curtain rods from Pan Emirates but no spears, golf balls, nothing.


----------



## RoBombay

I've actually been here for exactly a month. Been just getting things in place. Got my apartment this week so finally trying to breathe again! I'll probably pop by pan emirates again. Hopefully find some sobre stuff! Ikea and dragon with no transport is quite painful


----------



## terdubai

There are also rods at home centre in all the malls... Bummer as their big sale at MoE just ended!


----------



## Emanef

Hi guys

Just bumping this back up. We've been quoted around 1200 AED for a set of curtains with blackout lining fitted. Does that sound a decent price or are we overpaying? I've never really bought curtains before (in the UK either!) The window is around 2.5 metres wide and around seven foot high, pretty standard sizes.


----------



## Byja

Go to Dragonmart, standard price is from 40 to 100 AED per m. For 2.5m window you need no more than 5m of curtains. Therefore you can get something for less than 500 AED, inculding tailoring and adding blackout lining.


----------

